# How to Build OKL T20 Box Mod Tutorial



## DoubleD (4/10/15)

*Items Needed:*

OKL T20 Chip
Custom CNC 1590 G+ Enclosure
Spring Loaded 510 Connector
Dual 18650 Battery Sled
12mm Fire Switch
Master ON/OFF Switch
1k Ohm Potentiometer
20k Ohm Resistor
1.43k Ohm Resistor
PFET
1/4 x 1/8 Round Magnets
6/32 x 1/4 Grub Screws
18g and 24g Stranded Wire

*Tools Needed:*

Soldering Iron
Solder
Solder Flux
Heat Shrink
3/4” Clear Heat Shrink (For the OKL Chip)









http://findmyvapes.com/how-to-build-okl-t20-box-mod-tutorial/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/10/15)

1.43k ohm resistors are haaaaaaarrrrd to find ek se. can't find them anywhere local


----------

